#ubuntu-eu 2011-03-28
<zed> apollo13: what do you mean ?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-03-31
<popey> ola!
<apollo13> zed: nevermind, ubuntu-fr isn't at noris ;)
<popey> I made a dns change to ubuntu-uk about 12 hours ago. but the change hasn't propogated yet
<popey> this seems sub-optimal
<popey> is the infrastructure okay?
<apollo13> kinda, dns was transfered to canonical; they fucked up there
<apollo13> not sure if the got it fixed properly by now
<apollo13> aside from that dns changes can take a day or so
<apollo13> what was the ttl of the entries?
<popey> it was a new entry
<popey> so not a change
<apollo13> which one?
<popey> mumble.ubuntu-uk.org
<apollo13> hmm eshu knows about it, can't say much about the noris servers, that's outside of my control
<popey> grr
<apollo13> must be you
<popey> o_O
<apollo13> dn1.noris.net  knows about it
<popey> alan@wopr:~$ host mumble.ubuntu-uk.org
<popey> Host mumble.ubuntu-uk.org not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<apollo13> dns1 *
<popey> thats using 8.8.8.8
<apollo13> why should we know what google does?
<apollo13> dig mumble.ubuntu-uk.org @dns1.noris.net works
<popey> hmm
<apollo13> and  dig NS ubuntu-uk.org shows dns*.noris.net as nameservers
<apollo13> that said, I am everything else but a dns specialist ;)
<apollo13> but I would believe you immediately that canonical introduced more problems than they solved
<apollo13> anyways, I personally would it give till tomorrow and if it still hasn't propagated something is wrong ;)
<popey> :)
<popey> thanks for the advice, I'll sleep on it
<apollo13> if sleep would solve my problems :)
<popey> (it's not 'nuclear reactor' vital after all)
#ubuntu-eu 2011-04-01
<zed> j'ai ajouté exim dans collectd sur palo au passage
<EnTeQuAk> Guten Morgääääähn!
<EnTeQuAk> whoops, wrong channel o_O
<zed> EnTeQuAk: hello anyway :)
<EnTeQuAk> hehe
